# Finden Sie es richtig, dass Spielehersteller Titel (Beispiel: Anno 3) früh ankündigen, die erst in ein paar Jahren erscheinen?



## Administrator (16. August 2004)

*Finden Sie es richtig, dass Spielehersteller Titel (Beispiel: Anno 3) früh ankündigen, die erst in ein paar Jahren erscheinen?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Marscel (16. August 2004)

*AW: Finden Sie es richtig, dass Spielehersteller Titel (Beispiel: Anno 3) früh ankündigen, die erst in ein paar Jahren erscheinen?*

Vorfreude ist doch bekanntlich die schönste Freude... Gut dann muss man halt länger warten, manchmal auch ein wenig zu lange, aber ich freue mich immer wieder über Sachen, die angekündigt sind, aber erst in Jahren kommen.


----------



## otterfresse (16. August 2004)

*AW: Finden Sie es richtig, dass Spielehersteller Titel (Beispiel: Anno 3) früh ankündigen, die erst in ein paar Jahren erscheinen?*



			
				Marscel am 16.08.2004 14:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Vorfreude ist doch bekanntlich die schönste Freude... Gut dann muss man halt länger warten, manchmal auch ein wenig zu lange, aber ich freue mich immer wieder über Sachen, die angekündigt sind, aber erst in Jahren kommen.



Dafür wird diese Freude meistens stark eingeschränkt, sobald man das fertige Spiel auf dem Rechner installiert hat. Sicher ist es für die Entwickler und Publisher gut, so früh wie möglich die Werbetrommel zu rühren, aber jetzt mal im Ernst: welches Spiel wird schon seinen Ankündigungen gerecht?? Ich kenne nur wenige, die das geschafft haben...
ich finde, an einem "Überraschungshit" hat man wesentlich mehr Spaß, weil man hier nicht mit falschen Hoffnungen / Erwartungen enttäuscht wird. Aktuelles Beispiel: Doom³ !! Die Beschwerde-Threads in diversen Foren lassen sich mittlerweile schon gar nicht mehr zählen, obwohl es bis auf einige Macken ein gutes Spiel ist. Woran liegt das? Weil viele mit falschen Erwartungen an das Spiel herangegangen sind... wäre Doom³ nicht Jahre vorher angekündigt gewesen, hätte es nicht monate- oder jahrelang vor dem Release immer wieder "neueste Screenshots" oder tolle "Exklusivberichte" in der Presse gegeben, wäre der Aufschrei heute längst nicht so groß, wie er jetzt ist!!!!
Ich persönlich lasse mich lieber heute  von einem guten Spiel positiv überraschen, als jahrelang gebannt darauf zu warten!!


----------



## Loudhy (16. August 2004)

*AW: Finden Sie es richtig, dass Spielehersteller Titel (Beispiel: Anno 3) früh ankündigen, die erst in ein paar Jahren erscheinen?*



			
				SYSTEM am 16.08.2004 14:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



Ich halte nichts von zu frühen Ankündigungen. Ich habe viel zu oft gelesen und auch selbst erfahren müssen, daß angekündigte Games in einem Software-Black Hole verschwunden sind und nie veröffentlicht wurden ( durch Übernahmen, Pleiten etc. ).
MMn sollten Spiele erst angekündigt werden, wenn die Demo vorbereitet wird.
Dann würde zumindest diese Möglichkeit (fast) entfallen.

Ich denke aber nicht, daß man die durchsickernden Informationen oder Gerüchte, die mit ziemlicher Sicherheit schon früh die Runde machen, stoppen kann.


----------



## opppo (16. August 2004)

*AW: Finden Sie es richtig, dass Spielehersteller Titel (Beispiel: Anno 3) früh ankündigen, die erst in ein paar Jahren erscheinen?*

spielehersteller müssen ja ab und zu geldgeber die von spielen keine ahnung haben davon überzeugen daß ein projekt erfolgversprechend ist
daher braucht es solche ankündigungen und wunschcharts und so weiter

ich find gut wenn die ein spiel ankündigen und es kommt dann in 2-3 jahren
nur mies find ich verschiebungen ein paar tage vor dem release
das ist das was die leute aufregt, nicht die vorankündigungen


----------



## GDI-Commander (16. August 2004)

*AW: Finden Sie es richtig, dass Spielehersteller Titel (Beispiel: Anno 3) früh ankündigen, die erst in ein paar Jahren erscheinen?*

Ich finde es gut wenn ein Spiel früh angekündigt wird, dann weiß man das es irgendwann kommen wird und fragt sich nicht immer ob es einen Nachfolger geben wird.



			
				Loudhy am 16.08.2004 15:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich halte nichts von zu frühen Ankündigungen. Ich habe viel zu oft gelesen und auch selbst erfahren müssen, daß angekündigte Games in einem Software-Black Hole verschwunden sind und nie veröffentlicht wurden ( durch Übernahmen, Pleiten etc. ).


So oft passiert das auch nicht, das sind einige Ausnahmen wie Loose Cannon oder DNF. Naja, vielleicht kommen sie ja irgendwann doch noch.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (16. August 2004)

*AW: Finden Sie es richtig, dass Spielehersteller Titel (Beispiel: Anno 3) früh ankündigen, die erst in ein paar Jahren erscheinen?*

Allein nur eine frühe Ankündigung ist ja nicht schlecht, lediglich das es dann alle X Monate wieder ein Special zum Spiel gibt fällt unangenehm auf. Wenn dann die Hersteller auch mal realistische Erscheinungstermine nennen würden, dann wäre es kein Problem. Aber dem ist leider nicht so.
Leider passiert es dann natürlich auch ab und zu, daß so mancher angekündigter Titel, der einen wirklich guten Eindruck gemacht hat, leider eingestellt wird weil mal wieder ne Firma Pleite gegangen ist, etc. wie bei Y-Project.


----------



## Christian2510 (16. August 2004)

*AW: Finden Sie es richtig, dass Spielehersteller Titel (Beispiel: Anno 3) früh ankündigen, die erst in ein paar Jahren erscheinen?*

Ich finde etwa ein Jahr vor dem Release ist in Ordnung.

Half-Life 2 wurde im Mai 2003 angekündigt und sollte im 
September / 4. Quartal 2003 erscheinen. 

Oder auch Max Payne 2, welches April / Mai 2003 bestätigt wurde
und dann am 24. Oktober '03 auch erschien.

Also ich finde, der Release eines Spiels sollte etwa ein (halbes) Jahr
vorher bekannt gegeben werden.


----------



## Bonkic (16. August 2004)

*AW: Finden Sie es richtig, dass Spielehersteller Titel (Beispiel: Anno 3) früh ankündigen, die erst in ein paar Jahren erscheinen?*



			
				SYSTEM am 16.08.2004 14:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


^

gerade die anno-macher sollten erst mal ihr letztes spiel zu ende programmieren , bevor sie an was neues denken....


----------



## winhistory (17. August 2004)

*AW: Finden Sie es richtig, dass Spielehersteller Titel (Beispiel: Anno 3) früh ankündigen, die erst in ein paar Jahren erscheinen?*

Ankündigen ist früh OK. Wenn der Hersteller sagt spiel XY kommt 2007, super, kann man sich freuen, etc.

schlimm ist nur wenn er nen Titel demnächst ankündigt, und es sich ins unendliche hinausschiebt... das nervt dann.


----------



## Angryminer (18. August 2004)

*AW: Finden Sie es richtig, dass Spielehersteller Titel (Beispiel: Anno 3) früh ankündigen, die erst in ein paar Jahren erscheinen?*

Ich befürworte frühe Ankündigungen. Dadurch bildet sich schnell eine Community um das Spiel und die Entwickler brauchen nurnoch ins offizielle Forum zu schauen um die Wünsche der Kunden zu sehen.
Überraschungshits sind Schüsse ins blaue. Die Entwickler haben keine Ahnung, ob das Spiel ein Hit oder Flopp wird.
Wenn man aber Jahre lang in zusammenarbeit mit der Community an der Bediehnung und dem Gameplay arbeitet, ist der Erfolg bei der Zielgruppe vorprogrammiert. Sunflowers betreibt bei "Knights of Honor" eine sehr offene Politik und es macht mir unheimlichen Spass mit dem Projektleiter bestimmte Features zu diskutieren und Gedankenprozesse bei den Entwicklern in Gang zu setzen. Ich würde dieses Spiel schon wegen dieser Marketing-Politik kaufen, wenn es nicht sowieso genau in mein Lieblingsgenre fallen würde.
Also: Frühe Ankündigungen und am Kunden orientierte Spielentwicklung  .

Angryminer


----------



## otterfresse (18. August 2004)

*AW: Finden Sie es richtig, dass Spielehersteller Titel (Beispiel: Anno 3) früh ankündigen, die erst in ein paar Jahren erscheinen?*



			
				Angryminer am 18.08.2004 11:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich befürworte frühe Ankündigungen. Dadurch bildet sich schnell eine Community um das Spiel und die Entwickler brauchen nurnoch ins offizielle Forum zu schauen um die Wünsche der Kunden zu sehen.
> Überraschungshits sind Schüsse ins blaue. Die Entwickler haben keine Ahnung, ob das Spiel ein Hit oder Flopp wird.
> Wenn man aber Jahre lang in zusammenarbeit mit der Community an der Bediehnung und dem Gameplay arbeitet, ist der Erfolg bei der Zielgruppe vorprogrammiert. Sunflowers betreibt bei "Knights of Honor" eine sehr offene Politik und es macht mir unheimlichen Spass mit dem Projektleiter bestimmte Features zu diskutieren und Gedankenprozesse bei den Entwicklern in Gang zu setzen. Ich würde dieses Spiel schon wegen dieser Marketing-Politik kaufen, wenn es nicht sowieso genau in mein Lieblingsgenre fallen würde.
> Also: Frühe Ankündigungen und am Kunden orientierte Spielentwicklung  .
> ...



Deine Argumente sehe ich ein, aber wenn ein Spiel füh angekündigt wird ist das ja keine Garantie des Herstellers, auch auf die Community einzugehen. Was bei einigen "Top-Titeln" in den letzten Jahren abgelaufen ist, finde ich persönlich nicht sonderlich schön. Grosses anpreisen der Features aber dabei trotzdem alles was geht geheimhalten, damit alle auch so richtig scharf darauf werden... und wenn es dann um objektive Berichterstattung seitens Fachpresse geht, werden zwielichtige "Exklusiv-"Verträge abgeschlossen. 
Ich bin auf jeden Fall der Meinung, dass man umso grösser von etwas enttäuscht wird, je mehr man darauf wartet. Ist doch mit fast allen Dingen so...


----------



## BallzOfSteel (18. August 2004)

*AW: Finden Sie es richtig, dass Spielehersteller Titel (Beispiel: Anno 3) früh ankündigen, die erst in ein paar Jahren erscheinen?*



			
				Bonkic am 16.08.2004 17:46 schrieb:
			
		

> SYSTEM am 16.08.2004 14:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die schreiben bestimmt schon wieder Routinen, die es ermöglichen den MP-Modus per Patch nachzuliefern......


----------



## Hoggel (19. August 2004)

*AW: Finden Sie es richtig, dass Spielehersteller Titel (Beispiel: Anno 3) früh ankündigen, die erst in ein paar Jahren erscheinen?*

Die Mehrheit spricht für sich. Ein normaler Spieler wünscht sich doch auch nicht, jahrelang in einer langen Schlange anzustehen, bevor dieser in die Achterbahn steigen kann. Wahrscheinlich wünschen sich die Minderheiten, aus dieser Umfragewertung, auch noch ein Hodenpiercing dazu    . Geldgeber zu finden, ist bei den meisten rennomierten Spieleschmieden, kein Thema mehr. Neulinge gibts doch eh nur noch recht selten auf dem Markt. Crytek zum Beispiel, hatte jedoch mit dieser Taktik Erfolg. Leider. Lange Werbekampagnen sind zwar nötig, aber doch bitte nicht zwei drei Jahre vorher. Das bringt auch nicht mehr Geld ein. Nur eben gequälte Gamerherzen.


----------



## nikolaz (19. August 2004)

*AW: Finden Sie es richtig, dass Spielehersteller Titel (Beispiel: Anno 3) früh ankündigen, die erst in ein paar Jahren erscheinen?*

Ich hab kein Problem damit.

Schlimmer finde ich, dass Spiele Nachfolger von Spielen angekündigt werden, die gerade erst erscheinen sind (z. B. Splinter Cell 3/ Chaos Theory)   .    mich an.


----------



## Gunter (19. August 2004)

*AW: Finden Sie es richtig, dass Spielehersteller Titel (Beispiel: Anno 3) früh ankündigen, die erst in ein paar Jahren erscheinen?*

JA!

weil: so weiß ich zumindest, dass an einem nachfolger gearbeitet wird. bei einem geilen game will ich das natürlich so bald wie möglich wissen, dass ein zweiter (oder welcher auch immer) teil kommt.

nur: wenn das spiel dann jahrelang verschoben wird, ständig ankündigungen "jaja, da und da kommt es gaaanz bestimmt" kommen und dann nix draus wird, DAS nervt dann. aber mich störts auch nicht sonderlich, wenns länger dauert, bis der titel rauskommt. wenn es rauskommt ist es da, wenn nicht dann eben noch nicht. na und? besser zu lang dran gearbeitet als zu kurz. ^^


----------



## LiLaLauneBr (19. August 2004)

*AW: Finden Sie es richtig, dass Spielehersteller Titel (Beispiel: Anno 3) früh ankündigen, die erst in ein paar Jahren erscheinen?*

Ich finde es nicht gut. Die Entwickler erzählen immer wie toll das Game *werden* soll. Hinzu kommt meistens noch einseitige Berichterstattung der Magazine, bzw. können die anfangs auch nur das wiedergeben, was die Entwickler ihnen vorschwärmen. Von diesem *Hype* lassen sich viele anstecken und was dann bei Veröffentlichung des in die Jahre gekommenen Produkt alles enthalten ist, sieht meist ganz anders aus, als geplant. Die *Überfeatures* halten nicht das, was versprochen wurde. Und das es von Games wie Anno, C&C, Half-Life... Nachfolger geben wird ist sowieso sonnenklar. Da reicht es, wenn die Publisher frühestens ein Jahr vor Release das Game offiziel ankündigen.


----------



## docsnyder08 (19. August 2004)

*AW: Finden Sie es richtig, dass Spielehersteller Titel (Beispiel: Anno 3) früh ankündigen, die erst in ein paar Jahren erscheinen?*

ähnliche meinung wie nali...

ankündigung ja
aber diverse specials (ok, eins ist ja auch noch gut) und wasserstandsmeldungen nerven nur und sind reines marketing.

wirklich gute spiele sollten das nicht nötig haben, da sollte die qualität für sich sprechen


----------



## eightynine (20. August 2004)

*RICHTIG*

wenn die spiele hersteller schon früher bekannt geben, dass von dieser serie ein neues spiel herauskommt, weiß man immerhin, 
dass das aktuelle spiel viel billiger sein wird,....


----------



## Damaskus (20. August 2004)

*AW: RICHTIG*



			
				eightynine am 20.08.2004 10:49 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn die spiele hersteller schon früher bekannt geben, dass von dieser serie ein neues spiel herauskommt, weiß man immerhin,
> dass das aktuelle spiel viel billiger sein wird,....



is mir ehrlich gesagt egal. was mir positiv an dieser umfrage aufgefallen ist, dass sie sich nicht  um golf dreht.


----------



## davidian2000 (20. August 2004)

*AW: RICHTIG*



			
				Damaskus am 20.08.2004 13:17 schrieb:
			
		

> is mir ehrlich gesagt egal. was mir positiv an dieser umfrage aufgefallen ist, dass sie sich nicht  um golf dreht.



  

@ thema

find ich doof, da solche ankündigungen für die magazine der initialzünder für  ellenlange, mehrseitige und sinnlose previews sind.

das ist sowieso ne abgekartete sache. und die hardwareindustrie steckt zusammen mit den magazinen mitten drin ("kaufen sie sich diese grafikkarte, sie reicht für kommende hits wie doom3 und hl2 garantiert aus")...

ein anderer grund:
das studio veröffentlicht ein halbwegs erfolgreiches spiel. die konkurrenz ist "schlau" und veröffentlicht im sog dieses erfolgs ein ähnliches spiel.

der ursprüngliche entwickler möchte verhindern, dass die kids den nachahmer kaufen, sondern ihr taschengeld einige monate für den 2. regulären teil zurückhalten.


----------



## gladiator3000 (23. August 2004)

*AW: Finden Sie es richtig, dass Spielehersteller Titel (Beispiel: Anno 3) früh ankündigen, die erst in ein paar Jahren erscheinen?*



			
				otterfresse am 16.08.2004 15:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Marscel am 16.08.2004 14:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



allerdings klingelts bei doom³ sicher gewaltig in der kasse !! das kann man von kurz angekündigten spielen nicht sagen !! (nehm ich stark an )


----------



## W-O-D (26. August 2004)

*AW: Finden Sie es richtig, dass Spielehersteller Titel (Beispiel: Anno 3) früh ankündigen, die erst in ein paar Jahren erscheinen?*



			
				Angryminer am 18.08.2004 11:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich befürworte frühe Ankündigungen. Dadurch bildet sich schnell eine Community um das Spiel und die Entwickler brauchen nurnoch ins offizielle Forum zu schauen um die Wünsche der Kunden zu sehen.
> Überraschungshits sind Schüsse ins blaue. Die Entwickler haben keine Ahnung, ob das Spiel ein Hit oder Flopp wird.
> Wenn man aber Jahre lang in zusammenarbeit mit der Community an der Bediehnung und dem Gameplay arbeitet, ist der Erfolg bei der Zielgruppe vorprogrammiert. Sunflowers betreibt bei "Knights of Honor" eine sehr offene Politik und es macht mir unheimlichen Spass mit dem Projektleiter bestimmte Features zu diskutieren und Gedankenprozesse bei den Entwicklern in Gang zu setzen. Ich würde dieses Spiel schon wegen dieser Marketing-Politik kaufen, wenn es nicht sowieso genau in mein Lieblingsgenre fallen würde.
> Also: Frühe Ankündigungen und am Kunden orientierte Spielentwicklung  .
> ...



Au backe, anscheinend hat da wer die Zeit ein wenig falsch eingeschätzt.
Seit wann betreibt denn Sunflowers das Forum zu Knights of Honor ? Noch nicht mal ansatzweise ist da eine Kundenorientierte Politik zu erkennen, oder wie soll man das herumgedruggse um die Demo deuten ?
Gedankenprozesse bei den Entwicklern in gang setzen ? Wunschdenken, denn was der Entwickler macht, und was der Publisher am ende davon zulässt sind 2 paar Schuhe.
Sicherlich gibt es Firmen die da anders hantieren, denke da zb. an Blue Byte oder auch Blizzard, die nehmen die Käufer ihrer Games auch mal ernst, und dort werden tatsächlich auch Kundenwünsche umgesetzt.

Eine Community bildet sich immer früh, begünstigt durch die vielen meist positiven berichte in den Gamesmags. Aber nachdem das Game dann erschienen ist, stellt sich dann raus ob das auch was taugt.
Selbst wenn noch so viele Fans eines Genres wie im falle Anno vorhanden sind, einmal entäuscht kehren die meisten nicht zurück.
Übrig bleibt ein trauriger rest an Seiten und Foren die meist kaum noch beachtung finden, im falle Sunflowers doppelt schlimm schaut man ins offizielle Annoforum rein.

Und bevor nu wer denkt, der schon wieder, der hat doch keinen Plan,
der kann gern mal die Historie von Anno in der Annozone nachlesen.
Mal sehn wie dann über frühe ankündigungen un deren resultat gedacht wird.

Und auch diese Umfrage hier zeigt eher eine ablehnende haltung, kein wunder wenn man bedenkt, das vieles von dem was angekündigt wird vergeblich nach kauf des sog. "Lieblingsgames" ,auch nach zigmaligen suchen auf dem Datenträger nicht zum vorschein kommen will.


----------



## DS-Fenrir (28. August 2004)

*AW: Finden Sie es richtig, dass Spielehersteller Titel (Beispiel: Anno 3) früh ankündigen, die erst in ein paar Jahren erscheinen?*

Ich finde es zum kotzen. Wenn die Firmen wenigstens ein paar monate vor dem release eine gut spielbare demo abliefern würden, das wäre tragbar. aber dauernd neue bilder.... diese warterei bringt mich um.


----------



## UUCrashOverwrite (29. August 2004)

*AW: Finden Sie es richtig, dass Spielehersteller Titel (Beispiel: Anno 3) früh ankündigen, die erst in ein paar Jahren erscheinen?*

Die Leute kann man nicht zufrieden stellen. Kündigen Herrsteller ihr Spiel an und sagen es kommt dann und dann sind sie nicht zufrieden weils ja doch verschoben wird oder weils noch so lange hin ist.
Kündigt niemand das Game an kursieren Gerüchte umher und andere fordern Stellungnahme von PC Games oder den Entwicklern / Publishern selbst.


----------



## Traeumer76 (30. August 2004)

*AW: Finden Sie es richtig, dass Spielehersteller Titel (Beispiel: Anno 3) früh ankündigen, die erst in ein paar Jahren erscheinen?*

Das ganze geht doch sowieso hauptsächlich von den Zeitschriften aus. Sie brauchen ständig "neue" Meldungen mit denen sie ihre Auflage steigern können.

Da wird doch den ganzen Tag rumtelefoniert und die Entwickler genervt obs nicht ein neues Bildchen oder die Ahnung eines neuen Titels gibt.


----------



## Sgt-Skleni (31. August 2004)

*AW: Finden Sie es richtig, dass Spielehersteller Titel (Beispiel: Anno 3) früh ankündigen, die erst in ein paar Jahren erscheinen?*



			
				Traeumer76 am 30.08.2004 14:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ganze geht doch sowieso hauptsächlich von den Zeitschriften aus. Sie brauchen ständig "neue" Meldungen mit denen sie ihre Auflage steigern können.
> 
> Da wird doch den ganzen Tag rumtelefoniert und die Entwickler genervt obs nicht ein neues Bildchen oder die Ahnung eines neuen Titels gibt.



Ja sicher, aber wozu sind die Magazine denn da?
Du willst ja informiert werden, oder? Was sollen die denn sonst reinschreiben?
Außerdem: Welches Heft würdest du kaufen? Eines, das nur Test und Tipps hat oder eines, das zusätzlich noch Previews hat? So ein Magazin (das erste) würde nicht lange bestehen...


----------



## Pansenkiller (2. September 2004)

*AW: Finden Sie es richtig, dass Spielehersteller Titel (Beispiel: Anno 3) früh ankündigen, die erst in ein paar Jahren erscheinen?*

Also ich bin auch dagegen dass man zuviel und zufrüh von einem spiel vor dem release erfährt weil sich dann die erwartungen ins unetliche stürzen die dann natürlich nicht erfüllt werden können....
Habe das,das letzte mal mit Gothic 2 erlebt gut ein Jahr vor dem release war ich jeden Tag im forum und hab nach jeder kleinigkeit gehascht und mir die tollsten sachen ausgemalt. Als es dann rauskam war ich leicht entäuscht. Ich meine G2 ist ein grandioses spiel aber es konnt den vorgänger nicht so stark übertrumpfen wie gehofft(es blieb meiner meinung nach sogar von der story und atmosphäre her zurück), seit dem les ich previews nur um von (hoffentlich) guten spielen zu hören, damit man sie nicht verpasst...

Andererseits finde ich es schon gut wenn man zumindest bei nachfolgerspielen, spätestens 1 jahr nach dem release des vorgängers den 2.(bzw. nächsten teil) ankündigt. Damit die Community auch weiß dass sie sich auf einen nachfolger freuen darf. So zum Beispiel bei Mafia, vor dem erscheinen des 1. teils wurde auf die frage nach einen evtl nachfolger in etwa mit den worten geantwortet: Jedes Spiel dass sich sehr gut verkauft bekommt auch einen Nachfolger und imo sieht es sehr nach einem Hit aus". Inzwischen hört man gar nichts mehr davon. Ich habe inzwischen die befürchtung der 2. Teil genauso wie der VERSPROCHENE Muiltiplayermodus für Teil 1 flach fällt, also nie erscheint.


----------



## beafsteak (2. September 2004)

*AW: Finden Sie es richtig, dass Spielehersteller Titel (Beispiel: Anno 3) früh ankündigen, die erst in ein paar Jahren erscheinen?*

Zum indest die Anno Macher, auch wenn Max Design das nicht mehr macht. Sollten ganz kleine Brötchen backen. Die Sauerei die sie mit dem MP geliefert haben ist so ziemlich das allerletzte.


----------



## Fmk84 (4. September 2004)

*AW: Finden Sie es richtig, dass Spielehersteller Titel (Beispiel: Anno 3) früh ankündigen, die erst in ein paar Jahren erscheinen?*

Ich finde es nicht gut da ich dann so gespannt bin bis das Spiel raus kommt bis ich es nicht mehr will weil es dauernd verzögerungen gibt!


----------



## JonMaster14189 (7. September 2004)

*AW: Finden Sie es richtig, dass Spielehersteller Titel (Beispiel: Anno 3) früh ankündigen, die erst in ein paar Jahren erscheinen?*

Also ich find das ok solange das ein Ausweg auf den sonst enlos langen Termin-verschiebungen ist.


----------

